# Inactive memory breakup



## vinod.divya15 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi,

I have a FreeBSD 10 system which has 64 GB of RAM and does not have any swap.

The top command is showing 34G Inactive memory; and I am confident that not 100% of this inactive memory is dirty.

However I don’t know how to find how much of this Inactive memory is dirty and how much is clean. Basically, I want to know how much net free RAM memory is available on the system for user space process.

Could anybody please help me how to find break down of Inactive memory into dirty and clean memory or how to find usage/free memory ? Because I have read and understood correctly then only clean inactive pages can be considered as free.

I need this information to write a script which can tell amount of memory available to user space process.

---------------------------------------------------
(root)# top -b -ores
last pid: 24125; load averages: 1.63, 1.90, 1.75 up 3+23:39:14 20:03:54
299 processes: 1 running, 298 sleeping

Mem: 4235M Active, 34G Inact, 24G Wired, 161M Cache, 27M Buf, 378M Free
Swap:

Note: I verified that sum of RES of all user spaces processes was less than 34G Inact
---------------------------------------------------

Thanks,
Vinod Kumar


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2019)

vinod.divya15 said:


> I have a FreeBSD 10 system


All FreeBSD 10.x versions are End-of-Life and not supported any more.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions








						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------

